# CNC vadība / mehānika >  DRV8811

## Vikings

Neliela atskaite par manu mēģinājumu.
Tātad, kādam topošam projektam nepieciešams pēc iespējas miniatūrāks soļu motora draiveris, kurš spēj nodrošināt vismaz 2A un atbalsta mikrosoļus. Atbilstošākais atradās TI ražotais DRV8811. Pirmais, kas dūrās acīs pētot pdfu bija miniatūrais korpuss, kas radīja jautājumu par dzesēšanas efektivitāti. Vēl jo vairāk, parēķinot aptuveno jaudu, sliktākajā gadījumā pie 10W. Šķita nereāli, bet nagi niezēja izmēģināt. Uzliekot to uz Argusā nopērkamās SMD maketplates (praktiski bez papildus dzesēšanas) un notestējot darbību - it kā OK, motors griežas, mikrosoļus atstrādā. Cēlu strāvu un sākās karšana. Pie 1A sāka nostrādāt termoaizsardzība - tātad kristāms uzkarsis līdz 160 grādiem. Uzrīkoju improvizētu dzesēšanu - neliels radiatorītis uz mikrenes un ventilators no sāna - strāvu varu celt līdz 1,5A un nostrādā aizsardzība. Ķēros pie galējā varianta - uzzīmēju plati, kuru šodien dabuju un salodēju. Bet lai kā es pūlētos, strāvu virs 2A nevar dabūt. Pieliku ārējās Šotki diodes, kas motoram strādājot  mixed decay režīmā strāvu paņem uz sevi, jā, diodes savu darbu dara, daļu strāvas un attiecīgi arī siltuma paņem uz sevi. Plates otrā pusē pat pielodēju misiņa plāksnītes siltuma aizvadīšanai, bet tā pat pie 2A cepiens ir nepieļaujams. Iespējams, ar kārtīgu piespiedu dzesēšanu temperatūru var nospiest līdz cilvēcīgam līmenim, bet tad jau pazūd viss miniatūriskums, pie tam, manuprāt, nav labi, ka viss siltums izdalās vienā punktā (mazā korpusā), šis punkts tā pat būs stipri karstāks nekā ja šis pats siltums izdalītos plašākā zonā (diskrēti slēdži).
Mans viedoklis - draiveris ir labs maziem motorīšiem mazās konstrukcijās sava izmēra dēļ. Bet pie lielākām strāvām karšanas dēļ tas sagādā vairāk problēmas nekā dod plusus.

+ miniatūrs korpuss
+ maz apkārtējo komponentu
+ mikrosoļi un citas funkcijas

- projektēšanai ļooooti nepateicīgs izvadu izvietojums
- karšana rada problēmas jau pie puses no nominālās strāvas

P.S. Cerīgāk izskatās TI vēl tikai preview statusā esošs draiveris DRV8825. Iekšējās pretestības divreiz mazākas (tātad - divreiz mazāka silšana), izvadu izvietojums - projektēšanai daudz pateicīgāks un soļus var dalīt līdz pat 32 mikrosoļiem. Kad mikroshēma būs pieejama kā sampļi vai pirkšanai - domāju, ka būs vērts to pamēģināt.

----------


## kaspich

plate - profesionaals darbs. vnk bez komentaariem!!!!!

par to karshanu, iisaas idejas:
1. to apaksheejo IC laukumu Tev izdevaas pielodeet pie poligona? jeb kaut kaadu termopastu izmantoji?
2. redz, vinji viltiigi nenoraada vara biezumu platei un citas detaljas. grafikaa 7 ir kaut kaads mistisks videejaas termaalas pretestiibas grafiks.. tb, ja platei aareejie slaanji buus nevi 0.15, bet 0.25, un 2 ieksheejie buus papildus savienoti kaa radiatori - protams, viss buus smukaak..
3. Tu to Iavg maini, mainot baroshanu? tb, doma - masimaala efektivitaate buus, ja Imax sakritiis tuvu 100% PWM izejaa, jo, samazinoties PWM pie taas pashas I, zudumi aug [jo pieaug Ipeak caur izejas mosfet, un arii Upeak kritums uz tiem atveertaa briidii].

----------


## Vikings

Par plati - paldies, cenšos.  ::  Bija čakaris projektēt, jo viss baigajā mudžeklī, acīmredzami tādēļ lai jaudas daļas būtu izvietotas pa kristālu vienmērīgi.
1. Jā izdevās. Uzliku uz plates mikrenes centrā alvas kļaksu un tad no otrās plates puses sildīju līdz izkūst. Uzliku mikreni, pasildīju vēl brītiņu lai salodētos kopā un paturēju līdz atdziest. Pie tam no tā kā uzsilst laukums zem mikrenes un plate gandrīz visā savā platībā var spriest, ka termokontakts noteikti ir.
2. Nu jā tas kā plate atdos siltumu ir grūti paredzams. Tomēr ņemot vērā cik spēcīgi mikrene silst pat pie 2A man grūti iedomāties kādai jābūt ne-piespiedu dzesēšanai lai to aizvadītu. Radiators UZ mikrenes virsū? Tad jau pazūd SMD pamatjēga taupīt vietu.
3. Nē, motora darba strāva nosakās ar Vref uz konkrētas mikrenes kājas. Ņemot vērā, ka prasība ir paliels ātrums pie nominālā spēka, man jātēmē uz pēc iespējas lielāku barošanas spriegumu lai celtu ātrumu un nevaru ar to variēt plaši. Attiecīgi - PWM aizpildījums ir diezgan mazs. Par Ipeak un Upeak gan negribu piekrist - ņemot vērā, ka motora tinums ir induktīva slodze, caur draiveri pastāvīgi plūst uzstādītā motora fāzes strāva. Atkarībā no tā kādā režīmā (Slow, fast, mixed decay) un PWM stāvokļa ir atkarīgs caur kurieni plūdīs praktiski konstanta strāva kuru draiveris stabilizē. pdfā pat ir zīmējums 10.lpp. Lai noņemtu daļu no strāvas, kas plūst caur draiveri, pieliku ārējās Šotki diodes kurām kritums mazāks par draivera iekšējām diodēm, bet kā jau rakstīju - ļoti liela efekta no tā nebija lai gan strāva caur diodēm plūst - pārbaudīju.

----------


## kaspich

nu, pa manam sanak sekojoshi:

tranim atveroties:
1. caur to ir I sitiens/piikjis [iiss, paardesmit ns liidz mikrosekundes daljaam], kameer aizveraas ciet otra pleca diode un paraziitkapacitaates paarlaadeejas
2. saakas trapecveida straavas kaapums, kura Isaakums=tinuma [induktivitaatee] saglabaataa I no ieprieksheejaa cikla [kad I pluuda caur diodi], bet Ibeigu [linaari augot] sasniedz Imax veertiibu.

tad luuk, lai uzturetu Iavg=2A, Ipeak [proporcionaali gan Isaakums, gan Ibeigu] ir apgriezti proporcionaalas pwm koefam. it kaa logjiski. bet, taa kaa mikrenee tiek izmantoti MOSFET, kuri uzvedas kaa R, tad sanaak viltiiba - jo iisaku laiku tranis valjaa, jo zudumi tajaa [atveertaa staavoklii] pieaug KVADRAATISKAA sakariibaa, bet njemot veeraa kopeejo siltumjaudu - lineaari pieaug, samazinoties pwm koefam.


[shis efekts ir jebkuraa gadiijumaa, kad R tiek pievadiita pulseejosha straava]

kaa es savulaik dariiju:

1. pie maziem aatrumiem apstraadaa mini un mikrosoljus [es daliiju 8 daljaas katru half stepu];
2. pieaugot aatrumam, paleenaam paariet uz half step [mehaaniskaa inerce rotoram darbojas kaa LPF ar 2.kaartu - nav nekaadas jeegas ciiniities ar microstepiem] - man arii naacaas ietaupiit resursus [pi84f tomeer bija]
3. pakaapeniska akseleraacija un bremzeeshana - ljauj ar kaartu palielinaat aatrumu gan ar, gan bez slodzes
4. paatrinaashanaas un bremzeshanas briidii forseeta strava. es forseeju straavu aptuveni 2X, normaali kustoties - griezes moments bija nezheeliigs ari ar 1A [vecjaiem RU dzineejiem]
5.  pauzees iesleedzam reduceetu straavu, es atstaaju kaadus 20%. chipi dziest, motori dziest, bet poziiciju nezaudee.

un, neskatoties uz aatrumu, skaidri bija manaams - palielinot pwm koefu [tuvinot 1 pie lielaam jaudaam] chips [logjiski] cepaas mazak [tur bipolaarie bija, bet pat uz tiem - efekts juutams].

uz 200 poziiciju steppera es dabuuju bez probleemaam >15apg/sec pie pilnas slodzes..

----------


## Vikings

Acīmredzami biju pārpratis Tevis rakstīto iepriekš, jo jā, darbību tādu arī saprotu, bet likās, ka Tu tieši runā par zudumiem tranim esot vaļā nevis slēdzoties.
Otro rindkopu gan šobrīd nesapratu līdz galam, bet pārdomāšu. Kā sapratu, Tu iesaki pēc iespējas izmantot platāku PWM pulsu? Lieta jau tāda, ka pirmkārt, to nosaka draivera mikrene, otrkārt, pat ja ar to varētu variēt - lai uzturētu konstanto strāvu šis platums ir tāds kāds viņš ir - apgriezti proporcionāls barošanas spriegumam un tieši proporcionāls tinuma induktivitātei un strāvas kritumam PWM off laikā.

Par pārējiem punktiem:
2. Ar soļu dalīšanu nodarbojas draiveris, tas šajā gadījumā resursu neprasa.
4. Ņemot vērā, ka no MCU varu kontrolēt motora strāvu - jā, tā ir laba ideja!
5. Šo esmu apdomājis. Ir gan nianse, ka motoram jātur slodze uz vertikālas sliedes tādēļ ar strāvas mazināšanu nedrīkst aizrauties.

----------


## kaspich

> Acīmredzami biju pārpratis Tevis rakstīto iepriekš, jo jā, darbību tādu arī saprotu, bet likās, ka Tu tieši runā par zudumiem tranim esot vaļā nevis slēdzoties.
> Otro rindkopu gan šobrīd nesapratu līdz galam, bet pārdomāšu. Kā sapratu, Tu iesaki pēc iespējas izmantot platāku PWM pulsu? Lieta jau tāda, ka pirmkārt, to nosaka draivera mikrene, otrkārt, pat ja ar to varētu variēt - lai uzturētu konstanto strāvu šis platums ir tāds kāds viņš ir - apgriezti proporcionāls barošanas spriegumam un tieši proporcionāls tinuma induktivitātei un strāvas kritumam PWM off laikā.
> 
> Par pārējiem punktiem:
> 2. Ar soļu dalīšanu nodarbojas draiveris, tas šajā gadījumā resursu neprasa.
> 4. Ņemot vērā, ka no MCU varu kontrolēt motora strāvu - jā, tā ir laba ideja!
> 5. Šo esmu apdomājis. Ir gan nianse, ka motoram jātur slodze uz vertikālas sliedes tādēļ ar strāvas mazināšanu nedrīkst aizrauties.


 
tieshi taa: * ir tāds kāds viņš ir - apgriezti proporcionāls barošanas spriegumam un tieši proporcionāls tinuma induktivitātei un strāvas kritumam PWM off laikā.* 
taatad - jaaizmanto motors, kura induktivitaate ir taada, ka pie U+ tuvu max spriegumam un tuvu Iavg=2A sanaak pwm cikls tuvu 100%. tad zudumi IC [tranjos] buus minimali iespejamie, bet Pout - maksimaalaa  :: 


atkaapei - agraak bija L297/298 komplekti. un stepperi ar pamazu R un L. IC ar [pa]lielu U kritumu uz izejas tranjiem. un svaka situaacija ar filtreejoshiem C [tie bija daudz lielaaki kaa tagad pie taas pashas C].
rezultaataa: U+ ar rezervi [deelj pulsacijaam], pwm cikls mazs, Ipeak caur tranjiem liels, Iavg proporcionali pamazs, Pzudumu - liela.. radiatori taadi, ka nemetaas, un taapat cepeshkrasns.

tad sanaaca iepaziities ar Martin skaneriem un  moving heads: augstomigi, palielas L stepperi, izejaas mosfeti, pwm cikls tuvu 100% pie Imax - un mikreneem pie lielaakas Pout - kaa radiators - NEKAS.. kaa diena pret nakti.. pilnigi cita pasaule..

p.s. starp citu, tieshi pakapeniska akseleraacija un bremzeeshana deva NENORMAALU efektu. kameer citi skrollero mociijaas ar 1..3 apg/sec ar stepperiem, un Kazaaks Jaanis uztaisiija color changerus, kur steppers aptuveni 2 sekunzhu laikaa veica 1 apgriezienu, maneejais vicoja 30!!!!!!!!!!! reizes atraak ar 2 smagiem alumiinija cilindriem, resn un cieut zobsiksnu un 4m garu pleevi virsuu..

----------


## Vikings

Hmm, no šīs puses nebiju iedomājies paskatīties. Ja neatradīsies piemērots motors, rīt vai parīt pamēģināšu to nosimulēt ar spoli un rezistoru.
Tiesa gan vai šeit nesākas citas problēmas - palielas iekšējās R dēļ motors vairāk sils, sistēma vairāk patērēs un palielās L dēļ - pie tā paša sprieguma strāva tinumos lēnāk pieaug un attiecīgi samazinās ātruma slieksnis pie kura strauji sāk kristies griezes moments...

----------


## kaspich

redz, peec manas pieredzes - bez akseleraacijas/bremzeeshanas Tu i tuvu nevareesi piebraukt maksimaalajam solju 'apstraadaashanas' rezhiimaam.
respektiivi - datasheet dotiem solju apstraades aatrumi [piem. 5000 pussolji sekundee] parasti ir doti, PAKAAPENISKI palielinot grieshanaas atrumu.
man, savulaik, reaali sanaaca taa - bez ieskrieshanaas nu.. kaadus 200..300..400 pussoljus sekundee [un tas pie Iavg=2A caur tinumiem, tb, 1.2 apgr/sec tikai..].

intereses peec vari webaa paskatiit, piem., Martin MAC 500/600 [spot/wash versijas].
vinjam to milziigo/smago galvu groza 2gab. soljinieki [videeja izmeera, nekas iipash] caur siksnas pievadu, reduktors apruveni 1:30 [rupji], kurus baro VIENS draiveriitis ar radiatoru - vara plaaksniite ar laukumu ap 5cm2.. un aatrumu tads attista normaalu - pilns apgrieziens zem sekundes.
jaa, arii ar akseleraaciju/bremzeeshanu.

taa akseleraacija/bremzeeshana RADIKAALI palielina griezes momentu ieskrieshanaas briidii, bet minisolji - darba laikaa [pie maziem aatrumiem].

par to silshanu.. nu, Iavg sildiis spoli tieshi taapat kaa liidzstraava [jo pulsaacijas jau nav mega], respektiivi - silshana ir/buus proporcionaala jaudai/magneetiskajai energijai.

----------


## Vikings

Akselerācija un bremzēšana - šobrīd nav, bet pilnīgi noteikti būs - gan mehānikai mierīgāki režīmi, gan ātrums ir manāmi lielāks to ceļot pakāpeniski nekā uzreiz ieslēdzot.
Es gan iepriekšējā postā ar palielinātās L problēmu biju domājis tādu gadījumu, ka kāpinot soļu ātrumu būs viens brīdis kad strāva vairs nepaspēs pieaugt līdz maksimumam un vēl ceļot soļu ātrumu strāva vēl kritīsies attiecīgi samazinot griezes momentu. Horizontāli kustoties akselerācija varētu palīdzēt, bet vertikāli - HZ...

----------


## kaspich

> Akselerācija un bremzēšana - šobrīd nav, bet pilnīgi noteikti būs - gan mehānikai mierīgāki režīmi, gan ātrums ir manāmi lielāks to ceļot pakāpeniski nekā uzreiz ieslēdzot.
> Es gan iepriekšējā postā ar palielinātās L problēmu biju domājis tādu gadījumu, ka kāpinot soļu ātrumu būs viens brīdis kad strāva vairs nepaspēs pieaugt līdz maksimumam un vēl ceļot soļu ātrumu strāva vēl kritīsies attiecīgi samazinot griezes momentu. Horizontāli kustoties akselerācija varētu palīdzēt, bet vertikāli - HZ...


 nu, jaaskata konkretaa steppera datasheet.. tam RU bija 5000..7000 pussolji sekundee, virs kuriem buutiski kriit griezes moments. t.i., 15..20 pilni apgriezieni sekundee, jeb liidz 1000 apgr/min. un griezes moments taads, ka ar 'plakjeneem' bija riktiigi jaaspiezh ass, lai apturetu [tad uz taas palika pamatiigas 'gravas'].

----------


## chiekurs

Par siltuma aizvadīšanu - lai efektīvi aizvadītu siltumu no jaudīgajiem SMD LEDiem tiek lietotas alumīnija PCB plates, varbūt tas ir risinājums arī šajā gadījumā. Ja vajag, ir kontakti no kantora kas izgatavo šādas plates.

----------


## kaspich

> Par siltuma aizvadīšanu - lai efektīvi aizvadītu siltumu no jaudīgajiem SMD LEDiem tiek lietotas alumīnija PCB plates, varbūt tas ir risinājums arī šajā gadījumā. Ja vajag, ir kontakti no kantora kas izgatavo šādas plates.


 te jau daudz izvadu - kontaktam jaabuut+ 'obves' lielstraavu impulssheemai. atkriit. piedevaam, taa irciinja ar sekaam. ir jaadabuu jauda, ko noraada razhotajs  ::

----------


## Vikings

Es gan sapratu, ka tiek piedāvāta tipa alumīnija plāksne ar plānu tekstolīta kārtiņu uz tās. Atceros kaut kādos flopikos tādu konstrukciju esmu redzējis. Doma jau nav no sliktākajām, bet ir mīnusi - varu derēt, ka tā ir stipri dārga. Uz gatavā projekta plates bez draivera nāk vēl vadība virsū, tā kā to visu taisīt no īpatnējas plates būtu nevajadzīgi. Bet jā, tīri zināšanai šī kantora kontakti interesētu gan.
Tagad vēl šis tas jāpazīmē un ja vēl būs iekšās - šovakar pat izmēģināšu vakardien aprunāto motora parametru mainīšanu.

----------


## chiekurs

Par cenām nemācēšu komentēt jo pats pagaidām neesmu ņemies ar viņām - tas ir kolēģa lauciņš ::  Kontakti nav pie rokas - 1dien darbā būšu, atsūtīšu.

----------


## kaspich

> Par cenām nemācēšu komentēt jo pats pagaidām neesmu ņemies ar viņām - tas ir kolēģa lauciņš Kontakti nav pie rokas - 1dien darbā būšu, atsūtīšu.


 nu, bet vismaz ideju zini? t.i., ar laazeru vai mehaaniski tiek alu celji/pligoni veidoti, vai kaa Vikings teica - vara celji ar alu otraa pusee????

----------


## chiekurs

pamatā ir ~2mm alumīnija plāksne, kurai pa virsu dielektriska kārtiņa ar vara celiņiem.

----------


## Vikings

Tātad, laboratorijas darbs.
Iavg=1,1A.
Umot=12V.
Pieslēgta viena motora spole.
Režīms - fast decay - strāva caur draiveri plūst tikai pie PWM ON laikā.
Termometrs piespiests pie plates pretī draivera centram - vietā kurā vajadzētu būt lielākajai temperatūrai.
Osciļa bildītēs 0,5A/div, 100us/div

*Noname Nema23 izmēra motors*
L=1,2mH.
R=1,4Om.
Sasniegtā t=44C@12V.
Uzlādes laiks - īss, mazās induktivitātes dēļ strāva mainās ievērojami.


*60STH100-254*
L=12,3mH
R=2,6Om
Sasniegtā t=44C@12V, 47C@24V
Uzlādes laiks - īss, strāva mainās nedaudz dēļ lielās induktivitātes.


*ДШИ-200-3-3*
Divi virknē slēgti tinumi.
L=6,2mHx2
R=3,35Omx2
Sasniegtā t=51C@12V
Uzlādes laiks - garš, manuprāt, dēļ lielās pretestības, strāva mainās nedaudz dēļ lielās induktivitātes.


Secinājums - šķiet, ka lielāko daļu jaudas tomēr rada nevis slēgšanās zudumi, bet gan Iavg, kas plūst caur tranzistoriem un silda to Rds(on), jo temperatūra augstāka ir tieši gadījumā kurā PWM samērs ir stipri lielāks kā pārējos gadījumos. Mēģinājums celt barošanas spriegumu parāda, ka arī slēgšanās zudumi ir vērā ņemami, jo pie 2x lielāka barošanas sprieguma temperatūra cēlās par 3 grādiem. Pārējos secinājumus - rīt, jo miegs jau tūlīņ mani pieveiks.  ::

----------


## kaspich

es teiktu, ka peedejais teikums [par baroshanas celshanu] tomeer var noziimeet to pashu veco: PWM cikls [on time] saiisinaas, bet Ipeak caur trani pieaug kvadraatiskaa sakariibaa..

pag, ja pareizi atceros, tad kapitaalisti izmantoja augstomigus motorus - piem., ja U=12V. tad, piem., ap 10ohm uz spoli. tad pie 100% PWM sanaak Iavg=1A [maksimaalaa darba straava]. un tad ar PWM vnk modulee U. I kontrole taada vieteejaa 'obratka'. taa sanaak visefektiivaak izmantot IC. un domaaju, tadu rezhiimu shii turees bezprobleemaam.

protams, ja gribi 10000 puussoljus sekundee - L varetu buut par lielu..

----------


## Vikings

Laikam esmu stulbs. Vakar un aizvakar par šo domāju, tikko vēlreiz pārlasīju diskusiju, bet tomēr nesapratu, kas ir šī Ipeak vērtība par kuru Tu runā, un kura pieaug kvadrātiski samazinoties PWM aizpildījumam. Manuprāt, (un iepriekšējās oscilogrammas parāda to pašu) motora induktīvā rakstura dēļ Ipeak strāva, kas plūst cauri tranzistoram ir tuva Iavg, kas plūst cauri motoram. Reāli man šobrīd ir motors ar testeri virknē, rāda 1,1A, bet uz osciļa strāva pīķī sasniedz vien 1,5A pie PWM aizpildījuma ap 60%. Tādēļ mana neskaidrība ir konkrēti par šo postu - vienā teikumā Tu apgalvo, ka PWM ON laikā strāva tranzistorā mainās ap motora nominālo strāvu, nākošajā - ja pareizi saprotu, Tu gribi teikt, ka strāva ir k reizes lielāka par motora I nominālo.




> 2. saakas trapecveida straavas kaapums, kura Isaakums=tinuma [induktivitaatee] saglabaataa I no ieprieksheejaa cikla [kad I pluuda caur diodi], bet Ibeigu [linaari augot] sasniedz Imax veertiibu.
> 
> tad luuk, lai uzturetu Iavg=2A, Ipeak [proporcionaali gan Isaakums, gan Ibeigu] ir apgriezti proporcionaalas pwm koefam.


 Par motora strāvas kontroli izmantojot tā iekšējo pretestību - doma ir OK, bet tā pat iepriekšējās oscilogrammas parāda, ka motoram ar lielāku Rint nominālā strāva tiek sasniegta stipri ilgākā laikā nekā ar mazāku Rint. Tātad - mazāks ātrums pie maksimālā spēka.

----------


## kaspich

nu, it kaa jau Tu pareizi esi sapratis, ja Tu esi pareizi sapratis..

ja PWM ir mazs piepildiijums, tranis iisu laiku valjaa, pareizi? taadaa gadiijumaa ON laika I ir stipri virs videejaa. tad tie zudumi ir pieaugushi kvadraatiski.
ja Tavaa gadiijumaa ON laiks tuvojas 100%, tad vajadzeetu buut ok [tad Ion tuvojas Iavg].

pag, a kaadu Tev aatrumu vajag sasniegt? es uz RU 200.tajiem mierigi dabuuju 5000 pusslojus sekundee, nezaudejot griezes momentu, piemineetajos moving head arii tie slijinieki attiistiitiija padsmit apgriezienus sekundee..

----------


## Vikings

Ahh, laikam sapratu - Tu ar Iavg domā tranzistora Iavg visa PWM perioda laikā, bet es biju ieciklējies, ka Iavg tiek domāta kā motora tinuma Iavg.
Bet tad tālākais stāsts - kur rodas šie kvadrātiski augošie zudumi? Kā es to saprotu šobrīd:

P =(((Iavg(motora)*(Ton/Tcikla))^2)*Rds(on))+slēgšanās zudumi

No kā secinot sanāk, ka tranzistora izdalītā jauda lineāri samazinās, samazinoties aizpildījumam. Ko esmu palaidis garām?

Par ātrumu - šībrīža prasības ir 4apgriezieni sekundē, ja iespējams, vairāk. Šobrīd maksimālo ātrumu es nosaku tā. Ieregulēju motora nominālo strāvu. Skatu tinuma strāvu oscilī un ceļu motora ātrumu. Pie zemiem ātrumiem mikrosoļu dēļ strāvas forma ir līdzīga sīnusam. Ceļot ātrumu ir viens tāds brīdis kad šis sīnuss jau sāk kropļoties, jo motora strāva vienkārši nespēj tik ātri izmainīties cik ātri mainās uzstādītā strāva. Pirmā "sabojājas" augošā fronte pārvēršoties par ko līdzīgu lineāri augošai strāvai, sīnuss līdzinās trijstūrim un tad jau tālāk ceļot ātrumu šī kroplā trijstūra amplitūda sāk kristies, jo strāva nepaspēj pieaugt līdz nominālajai. Tā kā griezes moments ir tieši proporcionāls strāvai tinumos tad to ātrumu kurā sāk kristies motora strāva uzskatu par maksimālo ātrumu, jo virs tā vairs nevaru dot garantiju, ka griezes moments ir prasītais. Šobrīd maksimums ir ap diviem apgriezieniem sekundē. Ja mans skaidrojums nav skaidrs - vēlāk ielikšu oscilogrammas.

----------


## kaspich

nu, pag.
1. samazinoties Ton [relatiivi/%porcionaali], lai uztureetu I tinumaa Iavg-const - jo iisaaks Ton, jo lielaaka straava tajaa briidii. pareizi? shii straava pieaug dubulstrauji, jo taja iisajaa briidii jaauzkraaj enerjija tinumaa visam atlikushajam laikam [Iavg uztureehanai]
2. pieaugot Ion [strava caur trani taa atveertaa briidii] tieshi propocionaali pieaug arii U kritums uz taa [uz Ron]

piemeers.

1. tranis valjaa 100uS, piepildiijums 100%, I taja briidii [novideejojot] 2A, U kritums 0.2V [Ron=0.1 ohm], P atveertaa stavoklii = 0.4W
2. tranis valjaa 50uS, piepildiijums 50%, I taja briidii vismaz 4A, U kritums 0.4V, P = 1.6W. ok, shajaa gadiijumaa piepildiijums 2X mazaaks, taatad kopeejaa jauda 1.6/2 = 0.8 [ekvivalentaa perioda laikaa].

luuk, pie mazaaka piepildiijuma - lielaaki zudumi. 

par to sine - nu, ne velti es saku - pie lielaaka speed es paargaaju uz puusoljiem. motora induktivitaate pati veido ko liidziigu sine  ::

----------


## Vikings

OK, tagad skaidrs. Tas līmējas kopā pie aktīvas slodzes, kad pie dažādiem barošanas spriegumiem jānotur konstanta Iavg caur, piemēram, spuldzi. Bet šajā gadījumā motors ir induktīva slodze. Tātad, sanāk, ka atkarībā no barošanas sprieguma mainās strāvas izmaiņas ātrums motora induktivitātē. Attiecīgi strāva var pieaugt ātrāk vai lēnāk, bet nekādīgi ne lēcienveidā. (Neskaitot, protams, mirkli kurā pēc PWM ieslēgšanas aizveras diodes)
Ja ņemam gadījumu kad strāva caur motoru = 0. Ieslēdzas tranzistors, strāva sāk kāpt. Pēc kāda laika kad strāva pieaugusi līdz motora uzstādītajai strāvai, PWM izslēdzas un kādu laiku paliek izslēgts. Pa šo laiku induktivitātē turpina plūst strāva. Tā krītas. Tas, cik ļoti strāva induktivitātē būs izmainījusies atkarīgs no motora iekšējās pretestības, sprieguma uz motora tinuma un citiem mazāk ietekmējošiem parametriem. Nākošajā PWM ON laikā ir jākompensē tikai tā enerģija, kas ir zudusi no induktivitātes PWM OFF laikā. Tas nozīmē, ka nekādi nesanāk, PWM ON laikā tranzistora Ipeak ir k reizes lielāka par motora vidējo strāvu, bet PWM ON laikā induktivitātē iepludinātās enerģijas daudzums ir vienāds ar enerģijas daudzumu, kurš PWM OFF laikā aizplūst no induktivitātes. Attiecīgi - jo mazāk enerģijas aizplūst no induktivitātes, jo īsāks laiks vajadzīgs lai to atjaunotu, kas arī nozīmē īsāku PWM pulsu. Paskaties oscilogrammas, kuras ieliku dažus postus atpakaļ. Tā ir strāva caur tranzistoru un attiecīgi arī motoru. Ipeak sasniedz 1,5A, bet mērot ar testeri motora Iavg ir 1,1A. Ja būtu kā saki tad pie tāda PWM aizpildījuma kā oscilogrammā Ipeak būtu jābūt virs 2A. Rezumē - sapratu ko gribu teikt, bet šobrīd gan teorija, gan prakse rāda ko citu.

Par sīnusu - principā ja pie liela ātruma motora strāva nepaspēj pieaugt līdz uzstādītajai strāvai es arī varētu teikt, ka draiveris padod uz motoru taisnstūri, jo PWM neizslēdzas pirms sasniegta nominālā strāva. Tā kā tas pats vien sanāk.  ::  Šovakar slinkums, bet ja rīt nenonāksim līdz kaut cik objektīvam viedoklim, sazīmēšu bildītes kā tas strādā manā skatījumā.

Mjā, kaspicham šis ir grūtas vakars. Visur vieni cietpauri.

----------


## kaspich

nee, ne gluzhi.

tad, kad tranis ir valjaa, notiek 2 lietas dalja lietderiigaas jaudas tiek teereeta nododahani slodzee, otra dalja - energjijas uzkraashanai induktivitaatee.
kad tranis aizceertaas ciet, spolee eds maina ziimi, uzkraataa energjija tiek nodota slodzei

paskati konverotru formulas, jaa, ir sarezgjitaak [es pienjeemu aktiivas slodzes vienkaarshotu versiju, lai iisi apskaidrotu], bet idejiski - saglabaajas sii fiska. es vel shobriid atceros, kaa Kaarlis vienu dienu atnaaca Ogree un ar baigo kaifu sho fisku saaka ziimeet [bija uzraavies, ar I kontroles pretestiibu darbojoties], es ari veelaak uzraavos  :: 

kaa Tu meeri to Iavg? kaut kaads RC filtrs ir pirms testera?  ::

----------


## Vikings

Jūtu, ka drīz būs tāda pat atklāsme kā 4 gadus atpakaļ kad tikai tā pa īstam sapratu induktivitātes raksturu.  ::  Tādēļ tagad no komentiem atturēšos līdz sapratīšu ko es īsti nesaprotu.

Oscilogrammas ņemtas no draivera Rsense rezistora, strāvu mērīju tupa motoram virknē ieslēdzot testeri ampermetra režīmā - līdzstrāva kā nekā.

----------


## kaspich

> Jūtu, ka drīz būs tāda pat atklāsme kā 4 gadus atpakaļ kad tikai tā pa īstam sapratu induktivitātes raksturu.  Tādēļ tagad no komentiem atturēšos līdz sapratīšu ko es īsti nesaprotu.
> 
> Oscilogrammas ņemtas no draivera Rsense rezistora, strāvu mērīju tupa motoram virknē ieslēdzot testeri ampermetra režīmā - līdzstrāva kā nekā.


 taa meerot - vari uzrauties. ja testerim peec shunta preampa [kurs no pikjishiem var saakt detekteet/melot] ir vnk diodiite + C, tad taa piesleedzot nodetekteesi piikjus un dabuusi paaugstinaatu raadiijumu. taados gadiiumos korekti buutu - njemam shunta R, RC filtrinju [ar paaris kaartaam zemaaku laiku kaa sampling] un meeram U kritumu.

redz, vel kas - testerim shuntam var buut paliela induktivitaate, un tad katru piikji [kad paarsleedzas tranis/diodes] pastiprinaas X reizes, un tas peak efekts pieaugs dramatiski..

pat, panjemot parastu R kaa shuntu [nerunaajot par wirewound - tie atkriit peec buutiibas] var dabuut lielaakas I meeriijumus deelj U izsitieniem kaa uz induktivitaates. viskorektaak - 4 izvadu shunts. tad uz taada + RC kjeediite - tad var dabuut pusliidz ok meeriijumu.

----------


## Mosfet

Kaspich, vai Tu lūdzu nevarētu paskaidrot savu domu 





> 1. tranis valjaa 100uS, piepildiijums 100%, I taja briidii [novideejojot] 2A, U kritums 0.2V [Ron=0.1 ohm], P atveertaa stavoklii = 0.4W
> 2. tranis valjaa 50uS, piepildiijums 50%, I taja briidii vismaz 4A, U kritums 0.4V, P = 1.6W. ok, shajaa gadiijumaa piepildiijums 2X mazaaks, taatad kopeejaa jauda 1.6/2 = 0.8 [ekvivalentaa perioda laikaa].


 neņemot vērā konduktīvos zudumus no kurienes  I otrā variantā 4A ?

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, vai Tu lūdzu nevarētu paskaidrot savu domu 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				1. tranis valjaa 100uS, piepildiijums 100%, I taja briidii [novideejojot] 2A, U kritums 0.2V [Ron=0.1 ohm], P atveertaa stavoklii = 0.4W
> ...


 
shis bija vienkaarshots piemers tam, lai paraadiitu - zudumi [videjie] uz shuntiem/mosfet pieaug, samazinot pwm on/off laiku attieciibu.
tb, njemta vnk aktiiva slodze. induktivas slodzes gadiijumaa - garaaks staasts/gruutaak saprast/proporcija cita, bet tendences - taas pashas  ::

----------

